# 2007 23Rs For Sale $13,000.00. Obo



## 4xys (Mar 18, 2007)

2007 23RS
$13,000.00. OBO
Max air vent covers on all 3vents
Goodyear Marathon tires 2008

Can email pictures. For more info. Email [email protected]
We really need to sell this. Any reasonable offer will be considered.
Thank you

SOLD!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Good luck with the sale! Sounds like a good price.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

If you are looking for a 23RS, that is a very good price for that camper. I wouldn't sell ours for that much and we have the same y/m Outback.

-CC


----------



## lvincent (Aug 21, 2010)

4xys said:


> 2007 23RS
> $13,000.00. OBO
> Max air vent covers on all 3vents
> Goodyear Marathon tires 2008
> ...


Hi,
Can you email pics?
We live close to Calais, Maine border...any idea of shipping costs?
LeRoy


----------

